# Electric Mountain Bikes with 250w Motors



## redhills (5 mo ago)

I am looking to buy an electric mountain bike I can legally ride on the road in the UK i.e have a 250w motor or less and the motor not power above 15 mph. But the main use is on trails. Budget is around £3-5k. I am looking for something light and manoeuvrable.

I can't seem to find a list of bikes like this or any web store that lets me filter out bikes by engine power or top speed.

Preferred brands Kona, Specialised, Trek.

Thanks


----------



## Beatty (5 mo ago)

ANCHEER 500W/250W Electric Bike Adult Electric Mountain Bike, 26" Electric Bicycle 20Mph with Removable 12.5Ah/8AH Lithium-Ion Battery, Professional 21 Speed. Sorry we can’t deal. Good luck to your search


----------



## macduff (Sep 4, 2012)

All legal e-bikes sold in UK are 15mph assist limited so that should make the choice simpler. You could start here to peruse bosch motor ebike & you can filter on motor power /battery intended use etc https://www.bosch-ebike.com/en/service/ebike-models#category=5 
Not sure light & cheap are combined much in the lower end of the E-mtb market Or at the top end either until recently (light is also relative)


----------



## redhills (5 mo ago)

macduff said:


> All legal e-bikes sold in UK are 15mph assist limited so that should make the choice simpler. You could start here to peruse bosch motor ebike & you can filter on motor power /battery intended use etc https://www.bosch-ebike.com/en/service/ebike-models#category=5
> Not sure light & cheap are combined much in the lower end of the E-mtb market Or at the top end either until recently (light is also relative)


Really? So you can't buy an e-bike that goes above 15mph and only use it only private land?


----------



## Koban (Aug 8, 2021)

redhills said:


> Really? So you can't buy an e-bike that goes above 15mph and only use it only private land?


Yep same in the Netherlands and other EU countries. Max speed 25km. And allowed it the woods and mtb trails.

When it goes faster you need a special insurance (number plate on the bike). And then it is called an speed-pedelec. Then the max speed is 45km. But your not allowed to ride in the woods with it ;-)

For me 25km pedal assist is more then enough. ;-)


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

There's always DIY, but you may get in trouble, and you'll need to discover what policing is like in your area. A bike with 15 mph max isn't bad for off road riding.


----------

